# Happy Birthday Eric "Top Dog" Knaus!!



## Stickgrappler (Jan 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday Eric Knaus aka Top Dog!!!

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/01/happy-birthday-eric-top-dog-knaus.html

Wish there was more footage of him in action


----------



## Blindside (Jan 5, 2014)

That would be the first time I have seen him in a gi!

My early FMA training was largely off of that first set of DB vids, he had a huge influence on what and how I execute my kali.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jan 7, 2014)

Blindside said:


> That would be the first time I have seen him in a gi!
> 
> My early FMA training was largely off of that first set of DB vids, he had a huge influence on what and how I execute my kali.




Also mine.


----------

